# Backhoe Hydraulic Problems



## bthomas (Sep 11, 2011)

I have a 3444 International tractor with a 3121 backhoe on it that I just bought. When I tried it out the backhoe would bog down the engine when I used it. I flushed everything and changed the canister filter and the spin on filter for the hydrostatic and refilled the two units. It still bogs down when i use it. I noticed a manual push pull valve on the fender and when I push the valve down the hydraulics work much better, the steering works better too, but the boom will not swing left or right until I pull the valve back up then it will swing with out pulling the motor down but all of the other controls bog it down. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

The only thing that comes to mind without seeing your unit, check to see if there are any newly replaced hoses that may be installed wrong. Some pictures of your tractor and hoses would be a great help in assisting you. Bye


----------



## bthomas (Sep 11, 2011)

I do not see any new hoses that look like they are installed wrong, I did include a picture of the valve that i referred to. In the down position i can use everything but the swing. In the up position I can use everything but it will kill the engine.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Are there only two hoses going to the backhoe? I believe the valve in the picture, is a diverter valve used to send the hydraulic flow to the backhoe. It is like a safety check valve so the tractor controls don't work while you are operating the backhoe. I don't think this is where your problem lies, rather I believe it to be in the main backhoe control valve unit. Your swing control valve is where I would start first because it should not be operating when the fender valve is pulled up. Another thing, your steering should not work better with the valve in the backhoe position, rather all flow should be directed to the workings of the backhoe. Bye


----------

